# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  .net

## didii

Pershendetje, do doja te me ndihmonit ,e leksione, qe nga me elementaret per asp .net ( mundesisht , leksionet e para te jene ne shqip, me pas edhe sygjerim per ndo nje vidjo etj , faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## didii

???????????????????????????????????????

----------


## rinor.1

ndoshta te ndihmon dicka

----------


## rinor.1

nuk mundem ta dergoj ma jep emailin nese mundet , ne mp ose ketu, klm

----------

